# He ASIMILADO que no soy ATRACTIVO para NINGUNA MUJER y me ha entrado la BAJONA



## Magnum Ho (7 May 2022)

Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he percatado de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.

La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.

Es duro porque todo en lo que creía está roto, quizá cuando tenga dinero y los que ahora follan sean unos putos yonkis drogadictos alguna me ve carapadre y quiere vivir de mí, pero yo tengo claro que no pienso mantener a aprovechadas. Toda la vida creyendo en la familia tradicional, queriendo tener mi mujer y mis hijos y ahora me doy cuenta de que jamás podré tenerlos.

En fin, siempre que he intentado algo con una mujer ha pasado de mí completamente, al parecer soy cero atractivo, las únicas que se fijaron en mí fueron un par de locas (pero de verdad, con problemas psicológicos) que ni en persona me conocían, evidentemente las mandé a paseo porque estaré necesitado pero no soy tonto.

Me cago en mi puta vida.


----------



## Julianillo (7 May 2022)

Mario luna es tu amigo


----------



## Todos_mojonchis (7 May 2022)

Que edad tienes y cuanto mides?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he percatado de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.
> 
> ...



Entrenamiento, dieta de corte, y a bajar del 15% de grasa.

Deja los doritos y la play.


----------



## Maestro Panda (7 May 2022)

Esta escena te retrata


----------



## El gostoso (7 May 2022)

Consigue dinero, Focus en eso. Ya tendrás chortinas vírgenes con el islam que viene.

Pero absorbe todo el capital que puedas


----------



## El pernales (7 May 2022)

Si no te tocan ni con un palo, mira el lado positivo de las cosas. Nunca te van a viogenizar!! Vete de lumis cuando te dé el apretón y busca un entretenimiento que te dé satisfacción. A veces no gustar tiene sus ventajas


----------



## El gostoso (7 May 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> Mario luna es tu amigo



Hundele más con el método gayzen


----------



## Hands Off Venezuela (7 May 2022)

Decimoquinto hilo del mes con esta misma temática.

Me esperaría a la respuesta de Blaster pero es que ya me la sé de memoria, ya aburre.




> Cada segundo de vida inventando su propia realidad. Qué voxornazo de vida. Y se preocupa de ser virgen el puto idiota. Que tienes una enfermedad mental chunguísima, imbécil, preocúpate de eso, que follar es el último problema que tienes.


----------



## Eudoxo (7 May 2022)

Cualquier hombre con un millón de dolares es exactamente igual que Brad Pitt.


----------



## SolyCalma (7 May 2022)

Pues ya sabes, métete en el mundo gay o tranny.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (7 May 2022)

Pero tienes buena p0lla por lo menos??? 

Pon foto (no homo).


----------



## Magnum Ho (7 May 2022)

Yog-Sothoth dijo:


> Entrenamiento, dieta de corte, y a bajar del 15% de grasa.
> 
> Deja los doritos y la play.



Ya cumplo todo eso. Incluido lo de los videojuegos, antes le daba mucho a juegos de PC pero ya nada de nada.


----------



## Focus in (7 May 2022)

A las tias se la suda el cuerpo y la belleza, lo que las moja las bragas es la pasta. Inventate que tienes pasta, la engrumas como a una perraka y te largas.


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he percatado de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.
> 
> ...



A día de hoy han abrasado el cerebro de las mujeres de tal forma que la familia tradicional sea algo mucho más dificil de tener que hace décadas cuando m ás o menos si no eras muy raro y tenias tu trabajo no te costaba que se te arrimara una con la que poder realizarlo.

Mi consejo es que si quieres una familia tradicional y todo eso lo suyo es que te acerques a donde más mujeres de ese tipo puede haber. No, una discoteca no es el lugar indicado. Yo en tu lugar me acercaría a lugares como voluntario como por ejemplo Cáritas, donde además de realizar una buena función te subirá mucho la autoestima puedas tener contacto con chicas de ese tipo.

Por otro lado, tambien te digo que no idealices este tipo de vida "tradicional" que, si bien "es lo que hay que hacer" por otro lado tiene muchos sinsabores.

Si tienes menos de 30 años disfruta de la vida y lábrate un buen futuro y no te obsesiones. A ver si te va a pasar como los que se casan con 24 años y se divorcian con 50 y luego les ves haciendo el ridículo en las discotecas creyendo que están viviendo la vida que no vivieron de jóvenes.


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he percatado de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.
> 
> ...



A día de hoy han abrasado el cerebro de las mujeres de tal forma que la familia tradicional sea algo mucho más dificil de tener que hace décadas cuando m ás o menos si no eras muy raro y tenias tu trabajo no te costaba que se te arrimara una con la que poder realizarlo.

Mi consejo es que si quieres una familia tradicional y todo eso lo suyo es que te acerques a donde más mujeres de ese tipo puede haber. No, una discoteca no es el lugar indicado. Yo en tu lugar me acercaría a lugares como voluntario como por ejemplo Cáritas, donde además de realizar una buena función te subirá mucho la autoestima puedas tener contacto con chicas de ese tipo.

Por otro lado, tambien te digo que no idealices este tipo de vida "tradicional" que, si bien "es lo que hay que hacer" por otro lado tiene muchos sinsabores.

Si tienes menos de 30 años disfruta de la vida y lábrate un buen futuro y no te obsesiones. A ver si te va a pasar como los que se casan con 24 años y se divorcian con 50 y luego les ves haciendo el ridículo en las discotecas creyendo que están viviendo la vida que no vivieron de jóvenes.


----------



## Magnum Ho (7 May 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> A las tias se la suda el cuerpo y la belleza, lo que las moja las bragas es la pasta. Inventate que tienes pasta, la engrumas como a una perraka y te largas.



Eso será más adelante, las tías hasta bien entrada los veintipico no se follan a nadie por la pasta, vaya, mis colegas que más follan están TIESÍSIMOS


----------



## Focus in (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Eso será más adelante, las tías hasta bien entrada los veintipico no se follan a nadie por la pasta, vaya, mis colegas que más follan están TIESÍSIMOS



no sabia que eras un puto crio, imaginaba que tendrias mas edad. Si, hasta los 25 mojan con chads musculados y malotes, luego solo con la pasta.


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 May 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> no sabia que eras un puto crio, imaginaba que tendrias mas edad. Si, hasta los 25 mojan con chads musculados y malotes, luego solo con la pasta.



Tengo un primo que con 51 años empezó con una de 23. Le sale a precio de oro.


----------



## Magnum Ho (7 May 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> no sabia que eras un puto crio, imaginaba que tendrias mas edad. Si, hasta los 25 mojan con chads musculados y malotes, luego solo con la pasta.



Evidentemente, soy <25, creo que el post lo dejaba claro.


----------



## poppom (7 May 2022)

En economía con dos cojones.
Si no estás en el 20% alfita que se las lleva de calle y pasas de mantener cubos de semen cuando llegues a la etapa de carapadre/cartera con patas.
Asumelo.
No tendrás mujeres.
Aunque siempre tendrás dos opciones. Putas o régimen de prostitución encubierto, con este último tienes la ventaja de que la hembra no recibe 10 pollas diferentes al día aunque es más caro, como es lógico. Eso sí, nunca jamás sin protección porque te buscas la ruina.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

IGNORE


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 May 2022)

poppom dijo:


> En economía con dos cojones.
> Si no estás en el 20% alfita que se las lleva de calle y pasas de mantener cubos de semen cuando llegues a la etapa de carapadre/cartera con patas.
> Asumelo.
> No tendrás mujeres.
> Aunque siempre tendrás dos opciones. Putas o régimen de prostitución encubierto, con este último tienes la ventaja de que la hembra no recibe 10 pollas diferentes al día aunque es más caro, como es lógico. Eso sí, nunca jamás sin protección porque te buscas la ruina.



Es sobre los 28 años que las mujeres empiezan a buscar al carapadre. Los 30 ya asoman y quieren empezar un proyecto de vida donde haya cierta seguridad financiera, pero hasta los 35 que ya empiezan a ir a la desesperada no se quedan con cualquier Juan de la vida, hasta esa edad buscan cierto físico o carácteristica que guste.

A partir de los 35 como tengas pasta o cierta seguridad económica se te rifan, pero claro, ya tienen más de 35 y probablemente tengan hijos.

Quieres follar? Vete de putas. Me hace gracia que esto se vea por la gente común como algo de baja estofa mientras la gente de pasta va sin miramientos. Tengo amigos que por follar se echaron novia a los 21 y les ha salido muy pero que muy caro, no en dinero, sino en practicamente perder la juventud en las faldas de sus suegros.


----------



## golden graham (7 May 2022)

Cuando tengas dinero tampoco vas a follar aunque te cuenten peliculas. Para eso tendrias que tener MUCHO dinero y nunca lo vas a tener.


----------



## Magnum Ho (7 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Cuando tengas dinero tampoco vas a follar aunque te cuenten peliculas. Para eso tendrias que tener MUCHO dinero y nunca lo vas a tener.



Y tú qué sabrás lo que voy a tener o a dejar de tener, subnormal.


----------



## golden graham (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Y tú qué sabrás lo que voy a tener o a dejar de tener, subnormal.



No vas a tener un puto duro chaval, vamos antes follas


----------



## Beholder (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he percatado de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.
> 
> ...



Cambia de amigos y búscate unos más feos. 

De nada.


----------



## Magnum Ho (7 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> No vas a tener un puto duro chaval, vamos antes follas



En diez años hablamos campeón.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (7 May 2022)

Si no es trolleo es un claro caso de el problema está dentro pero yo lo ubico fuera.
Como no existen guapos comiéndose los mocos, y feos sin pasta ni posición ligando sin problema...


----------



## Magnum Ho (7 May 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Si no es trolleo es un claro caso de el problema está dentro pero yo lo ubico fuera.
> Como no existen guapos comiéndose los mocos, y feos sin pasta ni posición ligando sin problema...



Pues si tan claro se ve explicame tú cuál es el problema que está dentro. Tengo una vida social plena, sin ningún problema para socializar y conocer gente nueva, llevo mal el tema de ser muy directo con las mujeres, eso sí. Pero vaya, que no soy ningún gordo comedoritos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 May 2022)

El problemo es que no buscas el hamor con el corasaun.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 May 2022)

Deja que sea tu corasaun el que busque por ti. Cuando el corasaún encuentra el hamor, lo detecta a distancia inclusive a través de muros y todo, es como que miras hacia alguna parte sin saber por qué y aparécese ahí y se para el tienpo y la matrix...


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 May 2022)

pero si tienes el corasaun duro, no detecta na ni funsiona


----------



## etsai (7 May 2022)

Pero que dices, si los que más se reproducen son los feos.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Ya cumplo todo eso. Incluido lo de los videojuegos, antes le daba mucho a juegos de PC pero ya nada de nada.



Que vives en casa papi?


----------



## Sibarita (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Pues si tan claro se ve explicame tú cuál es el problema que está dentro. Tengo una vida social plena, sin ningún problema para socializar y conocer gente nueva, llevo mal el tema de ser muy directo con las mujeres, eso sí. Pero vaya, que no soy ningún gordo comedoritos.



Ser muy directo con las mujeres? Que significa ser muy directo para ti? 

Si unos amigos te presentaran a una mujer y te resultara atractiva que harías?


----------



## Nagare1999 (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Pues si tan claro se ve explicame tú cuál es el problema que está dentro. Tengo una vida social plena, sin ningún problema para socializar y conocer gente nueva, llevo mal el tema de ser muy directo con las mujeres, eso sí. Pero vaya, que no soy ningún gordo comedoritos.



Con los años se va perdiendo la vergüenza, y se deja de sufrir por muchas tonterías de inseguridades y eso, pero es imprescindible practicar el sudapollismo con lo que piensen de uno los demás, tanto mujeres como hombres. Yo tengo 36 y con menos de 25 me sentía igual que tú, y te aseguro que todo pasa, para bien o para mal.


----------



## Paco12346 (7 May 2022)

Tan feo eres xaval? yo creo que tu mismo te autosaboteas pensando en que no eres atractivo


----------



## Gorrión (7 May 2022)

No te calientes, solo un 10% de los hombres son atractivos a las mujeres, el resto paga por los servicios prestados.

Ha sido así toda la vida.


----------



## Ratona001 (7 May 2022)

Sudamérica, Ucrania

De nada


----------



## Camarlengolazo (7 May 2022)

Hasta que no empieces a ser mal educado y agresivo no conseguirás llamar su atención.


----------



## Kartoffeln (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he percatado de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.
> 
> ...



No pierdas el tiempo saliendo de marcha, o mejor dicho pierde el mínimo tiempo, dineros y esfuerzo en salir de marcha además en 5 años todos esos amigos habrán desaparecido.





Bienvenido a la realidad

*


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/mi-canales-preferidos-de-redpill.1704468/#


*


----------



## stiff upper lip (7 May 2022)

Venga Calopez, tus trolls van mejorando. Le doy un 6/10


----------



## lascanteras723 (7 May 2022)

Hasta que no tienen 27 o 28 no buscan formalitos con trabajo. Los chinos los muy cabrones a esa edad incluso 25 no las quieren ya, que listos son.


----------



## Hrodrich (7 May 2022)

Pasa foto para que podamos evaluar.


----------



## Sibarita (7 May 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Hasta que no empieces a ser mal educado y agresivo no conseguirás llamar su atención.



Luego vienen los lloros que una loca del coño te está arruinando la vida…


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 May 2022)

Chaval, sigue los consejos de los que te dicen de ponerte fuerte, te ayudará, pero además te dará autoestima.

Y otro consejo.
Buscate una puta rusa o latina o lo que te guste en tu ciudad, pero de calidad, de las de 100€ y llénale la boca de lefa.
Te sentirás mejor después de vaciar los cojones y recuperarás temporalmente la virilidad perdida por estar deprimido.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (7 May 2022)

ignore, a tomar por culo. Suicidate puto fracasado.


----------



## Tzadik (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Eso será más adelante, las tías hasta bien entrada los veintipico no se follan a nadie por la pasta, vaya, mis colegas que más follan están TIESÍSIMOS




Conozco un par de 26-27 que son un 7-8, que se follaron y salieron ambas con refugiados sirios siendo trabajadoras del centro. Es decir, tíos equiparables a vagabundos, sin NADA


----------



## Smoker (7 May 2022)

Putas


----------



## politicodemadreputa (7 May 2022)

Lo estas pasando mal ? pues imaginate tu espejo que te tiene que ver todos los dias...


----------



## alfamadrid (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he percatado de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.
> 
> ...



Cambia de hábitos en la alimentación , haz deporte , cambia de estilismo ( ropa y corte de pelo) , cambia de actitud y se más optimista , confía en ti mismo y sobretodo rebájate el vello púbico ( si tienes bosque salen corriendo ) . Si haces todos estos tips follas seguro.


----------



## Espartano27 (7 May 2022)

Se llama hipergamia, te vas por la calle y la mayoría de tíos se matan al gym para poder tener esperanzas para follar,. Hace décadas un Tato Vidal, calvo, con bigote y cuerpoescombro podía tener una mujer virgen y mantener hijos más casa.


----------



## Euler (7 May 2022)

No te comas el tarro. En España no es totalmente imposible tener pareja, pero no nos engañemos. La viogen, la educación, la infantilidad generalizada de gran parte de la población han destruido la familia y la pareja. Quien no tenga pareja algo podrá hacer, pero desde luego es muchísimo más difícil ahora que antes.

Cuídate física, mental y espiritualmente. Estudiar y leer un poco tampoco sobra.


----------



## malibux (7 May 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Conozco un par de 26-27 que son un 7-8, que se follaron y salieron ambas con refugiados sirios siendo trabajadoras del centro. Es decir, tíos equiparables a vagabundos, sin NADA



El roce hace el cariño…


----------



## Larata (7 May 2022)

Yog-Sothoth dijo:


> Entrenamiento, dieta de corte, y a bajar del 15% de grasa.
> 
> Deja los doritos y la play.



Fin del hilo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (7 May 2022)

Las mujeres le dan mucha importancia a la cara, al cuerpo no le dan tanta

Matarse en el gimnasio para follar es una gilipollez, hazlo si quieres por tí mismo para verte tú mejor, que a las tías les vas a gustar más o menos igual

La primera impresión para ellas es la cara, y así te clasifican

La pasta y entornito es importante para las que se están haciendo viejas, pero no les pones tú, les pone la pasta y el entornito, por lo que intentarán rodearse de pasta y entornito, pero evadiendo el sexo contigo siempre que puedan... y por supuesto, buscar otra liana mejor, es la biología


----------



## javac (7 May 2022)

He visto tios muy feos ligando con todo bicho viviente, pero con personalidades acojonantes.

El truco es quererse a si mismo, eso se proyecta fuera y siempre se liga. Cuidarse un poco y arreglarse un poco ayuda. El gimnasio sirve para generar autoconfianza 

La vida esta llena de feos y feas y todo el mundo folla.

Eso sí, perro cobarde no jode. A la Calle, siempre hay alguien


----------



## Napalm (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he percatado de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.
> 
> ...



Te lo han dicho ya. Te hablo por experiencia tambien. Hasta los veitimuchos te van a ignorar. Sólo les interesa los "malotes mojabragas".
Si eres un buen chaval, estudiante o currante que no destaca físicamente, eres invisible escepto para los orcos.

Ahora.... cuando estés por los más o menos 35 TEN CUIDADO. Las mismas que te ignoraron con 25, te van a perseguir.

Se van a dar cuenta que con los "malotes" que mojaban bragas no tiene futuro y te van a buscar. APROVECHALO!!!. Ese es tu momento. Te van a ver un tío serio, bien formado y con recursos (si has aprovechado tu juventud). Follalas haciéndoles ver qué eres el Carapadre perfecto y a los 2 meses, cuando empiecen a dejar caer el tema de "formalizar" relación, mandalas a tomar por culo.

Además explicaselo, diles que "chicas como tú, hace 10 años me ignoraban y ahora eres mercancía usada y pasada de fecha, que no es lo que buscas....". Hazme caso, recuperarás la autoestima que te robaron.

Desde los treintaypocos hasta los cuarenta te puedes inflar a follar. NO TE DEJES ATRAPAR hasta que localices a una mujer que merezca la pena. Las putas polifolladas, como la basura, a la calle.
Ellas eligieron su juventud. Elige tu tu madurez.


----------



## Espartano27 (7 May 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Te lo han dicho ya. Te hablo por experiencia tambien. Hasta los veitimuchos te van a ignorar. Sólo les interesa los "malotes mojabragas".
> Si eres un buen chaval, estudiante o currante que no destaca físicamente, eres invisible escepto para los orcos.
> 
> Ahora.... cuando estés por los más o menos 35 TEN CUIDADO. Las mismas que te ignoraron con 25, te van a perseguir.
> ...



Eso era antes, ahora como se crea que las has rechazado o engañado te hace una viogen y te comes multa más cárcel.






Noticia: - Piden 6 años de trena y multazo para un tío que se hizo a pelito a una que acababa de conocer por una app de ligoteo y ella le denunció por violacion


Un acusado de violar a una mujer en Cambre a la que conoció por una red social asegura que el acto fue consentido LA VOZA CORUÑA A CORUÑA Imagen de archivo del paseo fluvial de A Barcala ANGEL MANSO La Fiscalía solicita para él nueve años y dos meses de cárcel y el pago de una multa de 18.000...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Avila256 (7 May 2022)

Todos_mojonchis dijo:


> Que edad tienes y cuanto mides?



Lo que importa, cuando pasta tiene.


----------



## Euron G. (7 May 2022)

javac dijo:


> Eso sí, perro cobarde no jode



Ahí ahí. Mucho lloriqueo pero habría que ver lo que han intentado. Como bien decía un forero, que te entre una tía es algo extraño, normalmente te dejan caer indirectas y demás, pero es el ONVRE el que debe dar el paso de arriesgar. Todo lo que no sea eso, te clasificará en el grupo de pringados, raros y cobardes ante ellas. Es lo que hay, así que lo tomas, o a las pajas.


----------



## Al-paquia (7 May 2022)

Burbuja es un imán para la gente sin autoestima, un zurullo para las moscas.


----------



## Lonchafina (7 May 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Es sobre los 28 años que las mujeres empiezan a buscar al carapadre. Los 30 ya asoman y quieren empezar un proyecto de vida donde haya cierta seguridad financiera, pero hasta los 35 que ya empiezan a ir a la desesperada no se quedan con cualquier Juan de la vida, hasta esa edad buscan cierto físico o carácteristica que guste..



Ojo que las he visto con más de 40 queriendo escoger. Para partirse de risa.


----------



## Gorrión (7 May 2022)

Si quieres algo serio con una mujer has de exigir precinto, eso de comer carne masticada previamente por otros no es sano.

Pero no, en este país de manginas estrogenizados se pelean por la mierda del cubo de la basura, donde yacen todas las ratas.

Es asqueroso y de poco hombres.


----------



## Polo_00 (7 May 2022)

Yog-Sothoth dijo:


> Entrenamiento, dieta de corte, y a bajar del 15% de grasa.
> 
> Deja los doritos y la play.



Ya hay que ser subnormal para ir al gimnasio e intentar ligar, que pena dais los niños de ahora... vais a perder vuestro tiempo para intentar gustar a una fulana...menos mal que yo no soy de vuestra época...la cantidad de fracasados en los gimnasios con caras de subnormales son proporcionalmente iguales al número de fulanas exigentes que no valen un duro...


----------



## CACHICUERNA (7 May 2022)

El OP sobrevalora e idealiza las relaciones de pareja con mujeres, éstas son hipérgamas por naturaleza biológica, y polígamas por la sociedad y cultura occidental. No hay que odiarlas, si no comprender ese comportamiento, el motivo, y actuar con plena consciencia de ello. Valorando cada uno si merece la pena tener pareja tradicional en estas condiciones.


----------



## Mel_O_Cotton (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he percatado de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.
> 
> ...



Ni eres el 1º incel ni serás el último, si eso te sirve de consuelo.


----------



## Karlova (7 May 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> A las tias se la suda el cuerpo y la belleza, lo que las moja las bragas es la pasta. Inventate que tienes pasta, la engrumas como a una perraka y te largas.



Si pero sin que se note demasiado, no se como explicarlo, tienes que hacerlas ver que tienes dinero pero queriendo ocultarlo, eso les moja más las bragas


----------



## Rusla (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he percatado de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.
> 
> ...



Sal con otro grupo de amigos que no triunfen nada. Sino siempre serán competencia. Te hacen sombra y no te dejan brillar.


----------



## La Maria (7 May 2022)

Eudoxo dijo:


> Cualquier hombre con un millón de dolares es exactamente igual que Brad Pitt.



El hombre al que sólo quieran por su millon de Dólares, más le valdría pegarse un tiro...


----------



## Magnum Ho (7 May 2022)

Rusla dijo:


> Sal con otro grupo de amigos que no triunfen nada. Sino siempre serán competencia. Te hacen sombra y no te dejan brillar.



No voy a cambiar de colegas por perseguir pelandruskas. En el grupo hay más nuncafollistas, es algo excesivamente extendido. 

Las mujeres no entienden lo duro que es vivir siendo invisible.


----------



## maggneto (7 May 2022)




----------



## BeKinGo (7 May 2022)

Florero caracangrejo que se cae de Disney, se pensaba que le tocaban 7 princesitas y no lo quiere ni la bruja de la sirenita por feo.
Tu que ofreces quasimodo? tus rencorcitos? tu pataleta?
Vete a los bailes de los jubilaos, a ver si alguna quiere antes de morir.


----------



## Rusla (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> No voy a cambiar de colegas por perseguir pelandruskas. En el grupo hay más nuncafollistas, es algo excesivamente extendido.
> 
> Las mujeres no entienden lo duro que es vivir siendo invisible.



Jaaja no te digo que cambies. No se, yo nunca he podido soportar salir siempre con la misma gente. Tengo mis amigas de siempre y muchos grupos mas de amigos. Si solo te aferras a unos siempre se hacen las mismas cosas. Me gustan demasiadas cosas diferentes y no hay nadie que abarque tantas cosas. Gente para fiestas normales, gente para conciertos, gente para hacer música, gente para ir al monte, gente para paellas campestres y veladas musicales, gente para videojuegos. Gente que te lleva a escalar, a hacer surf... Sino la vida es muy monótona.


----------



## usuario baneado (7 May 2022)

Para consultas contacta con @Desesperanzado


----------



## Nostalgia (7 May 2022)

Mazate en el gym, un buen corte de pelo, buena ropa y buena barba, da igual lo feo que seas


----------



## Guillotin (7 May 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Te lo han dicho ya. Te hablo por experiencia tambien. Hasta los veitimuchos te van a ignorar. Sólo les interesa los "malotes mojabragas".
> Si eres un buen chaval, estudiante o currante que no destaca físicamente, eres invisible escepto para los orcos.
> 
> Ahora.... cuando estés por los más o menos 35 TEN CUIDADO. Las mismas que te ignoraron con 25, te van a perseguir.
> ...



Muy bien explicado, lección de vida.

Yo añadiría que en lo que nuestro querido Incel ( Involuntarily celibate) encuentra a la mujer de su vida, las vacaciones las disfrute en Tailandia, siempre por Tailandia o un país de esos.
El resto del año, cuando este haciendo el amol a las de su barrio, esas que siempre le ignoraron, durante el cigarrito post-coito les hable de las playas y los paisajes de Indochina.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> No vas a tener un puto duro chaval, vamos antes follas



lo difícil es hacer pasta de verdad (y no merece la pena)


follar es fácil


----------



## Magnum Ho (7 May 2022)

Rusla dijo:


> Jaaja no te digo que cambies. No se, yo nunca he podido soportar salir siempre con la misma gente. Tengo mis amigas de siempre y muchos grupos mas de amigos. Si solo te aferras a unos siempre se hacen las mismas cosas. Me gustan demasiadas cosas diferentes y no hay nadie que abarque tantas cosas. Gente para fiestas normales, gente para conciertos, gente para hacer música, gente para ir al monte, gente para paellas campestres y veladas musicales, gente para videojuegos. Gente que te lleva a escalar, a hacer surf... Sino la vida es muy monótona.



Vivo en Mordor tío, aquí lo de la cuadrilla se graba mucho a fuego. Evidentemente puedo salir con más gente, tengo más colegas, pero no suele darse como algo ocasional sino como extraordinario.


----------



## ElMatareyes (7 May 2022)

Yog-Sothoth dijo:


> Entrenamiento, dieta de corte, y a bajar del 15% de grasa.
> 
> Deja los doritos y la play.



no hay mas

feo? que es ser....FEO? si te masas defines, buen moreno de piel,,........eso compensa TODO.
Salvo que seas bajito y con la forma de danny de vito


----------



## forestal92 (7 May 2022)

Estas en el país equivocado. Luego está la Dieta ejercicio y lo más importante, saber vestirte. Vete a una tienda y que te asesoren. Valoran la autoestima y seguridad en sí mismo, eso a su vez solo lo vas a aumentar con las cosas anteriores que he mencionado. Olvídate del dinero, lo que vas a atraer con dinero es lo peor de lo peor.


----------



## ElMatareyes (7 May 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> A día de hoy han abrasado el cerebro de las mujeres de tal forma que la familia tradicional sea algo mucho más dificil de tener que hace décadas cuando m ás o menos si no eras muy raro y tenias tu trabajo no te costaba que se te arrimara una con la que poder realizarlo.
> 
> Mi consejo es que si quieres una familia tradicional y todo eso lo suyo es que te acerques a donde más mujeres de ese tipo puede haber. No, una discoteca no es el lugar indicado. Yo en tu lugar me acercaría a lugares como voluntario como por ejemplo Cáritas, donde además de realizar una buena función te subirá mucho la autoestima puedas tener contacto con chicas de ese tipo.
> 
> ...



A caritas con las abraza negros? no way Jose, prefiero la discoteca......


----------



## Murray's (7 May 2022)

Este pais es que es una mierda, hay guapos que tampoco ligan lo.que se les presupone.

Ligar además es un cúmulo de casualidades e intentos. Obvio que ayuda ir bien vestido, ser atractivo medir minimo 1'80 m y tener entornito y posición

No obstante vives en un pais de mierda repito y donde es complicado ligar principalmente porque las mujeres españolas se conocen en ambientes cerrados, de amigos, eestudios, grupos y no están abiertas a más que eso..ocurre igual en Italia y Argentina.


----------



## Chino Negro (7 May 2022)

Yo he acabado metiéndome en el Kendō además de decirle a una japonesa que soy su Samurái y que la protegería con mi vida.


----------



## 60kg (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he percatado de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.
> 
> ...



Consigue un buen trabajo más un buen cuerpo y serás actractivo pero la mayoría.
Eso sí es más fácil llorar que currarselo.


----------



## jota1971 (7 May 2022)

Otra LLorona más......por favor, lo primero es cambiar la aptitud de perdedor por la del "Eye of the Tiger"


----------



## joser_jr (7 May 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Si no es trolleo es un claro caso de el problema está dentro pero yo lo ubico fuera.
> Como no existen guapos comiéndose los mocos, y feos sin pasta ni posición ligando sin problema...



Esta es la verdad, y no las tonterias del resto de foreros.

Si el forero no liga es por una de estas tres cosas:
- Un problema de actitud (lo más probable).
- Aspira a mujeres que están mucho mejor fisicamente que el.
- Es increiblemente feo (y, por sus palabras, yo diría que es normal-feote, no feísimo).


----------



## joser_jr (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Pues si tan claro se ve explicame tú cuál es el problema que está dentro. Tengo una vida social plena, sin ningún problema para socializar y conocer gente nueva, llevo mal el tema de ser muy directo con las mujeres, eso sí. Pero vaya, que no soy ningún gordo comedoritos.



Tendrias que explicar un poco mas a fondo como te comportas con las mujeres para saber donde está el problema.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (7 May 2022)

Yo no pondría todos los huevos en la cesta con lo de "cultivarte interiormente e ir al gym" Todos los hombres están a esas, y solo contribuyes a alimentar el mismo criterio que habrá de descartarte, porque al final sólo se van con el 20%. y acabas con una Charo derroida igual, porque el nivel ha subido. Somos una sociedad hipersexualizada donde todo el mundo exige. Si piensas que tu interior va a tener efecto sobre una sociedad que es una pura dinámica de degradación y dónde todo está ya siempre vendido a priori te vas a llevar un chasco.

Yo estoy en mi mejor momento físico, ligué bastante. Y aunque veo siempre posibilidades botando, me resulta imposible atar algo: siempre hay otro y cada vez son más exigentes y porque yo lo valgo.

Mejora todo lo que puedas, desde luego, y verás resultados, pero vigila otros factores como frecuentar los sitios adecuados, hacer el mono, tratarlas como mierda, beber y soltarte.

Además de eso, hazte un proyecto de vida y acumula pasta. Cuanto más ganado seas mejor.Tienes que ser ese capullo guaperas al que no logran cambiar


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Eso será más adelante, las tías hasta bien entrada los veintipico no se follan a nadie por la pasta, vaya, mis colegas que más follan están TIESÍSIMOS



Cada uno se consuela como puede, en un foro que está hasta arriba de cuarentones fracasados pero con un nivel económico medio-alto les reconforta pensar que solo se liga con dinero.

La mejor inversión es la peluquería, un buen corte de pelo con degradado por el lateral y si llevas barba perfílatela, también puedes llevar barba de un día pero no más, o llevas buena barba cerrada y perfilada, o barba de un solo día o dos a lo sumo o afeitado perfecto, ya tienes que ser feo o medir 1´60 para que con un cuerpo atlético y buen peinado no consigas ligar algo. La ropa mientras esté bien y no sea de Alcampo o de hace 15 años no es tan importante.

Eso sí, no esperes que te entre ninguna tía salvo que tengas pintas de modelo (cosa que obviamente no eres), a lo sumo rascarás alguna miradita furtiva o algún acercamiento bailando.


----------



## elchicho47 (7 May 2022)

Yo me sentí como tu , primero me dio depresión , después lo acepte y ahora me la sopla, ni tengo ni pretendo gustar a nadie y tampoco hago nada para remediarlo. He follado mucho y con muchas desde los 17 a los 40 pero los años pasan y los estragos de la edad cada vez son mas visibles.
Si he de follar me voy de putas y me quedo tan ancho.


----------



## ueee3 (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he percatado de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.
> 
> ...



Cuánto mides? A menudo no es el físico sino la forma de ser. Tus amigos ligan y se les acercan, seguramente, no sólo por el físico.


----------



## keler (7 May 2022)

Joder que triste debe de ser que tu vida gire en torno a un chocho que se irá pudriendo con el paso del tiempo. Algunos parecéis sacados de pelis de salidos americanos.


----------



## Fargo (7 May 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Mi consejo es que si quieres una familia tradicional y todo eso lo suyo es que te acerques a donde más mujeres de ese tipo puede haber. No, una discoteca no es el lugar indicado. Yo en tu lugar me acercaría a lugares como voluntario como por ejemplo Cáritas, donde además de realizar una buena función te subirá mucho la autoestima puedas tener contacto con chicas de ese tipo.



Ahí encontrará más guarras que en la discoteca.
Jôvenes y Charos se apuntan para follarse moronegros, lo sé de muy buena tinta.
Turismo sexual para golfas pero sin salir de tu país.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (7 May 2022)

Yog-Sothoth dijo:


> Entrenamiento, dieta de corte, y a bajar del 15% de grasa.
> 
> Deja los doritos y la play.



Pero es que no es gay, es hetero por lo que dice.


----------



## Rusla (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Vivo en Mordor tío, aquí lo de la cuadrilla se graba mucho a fuego. Evidentemente puedo salir con más gente, tengo más colegas, pero no suele darse como algo ocasional sino como extraordinario.



Entonces eres del norte... Te toca cambiar de ciudad. Los del norte siempre se quejan de que na de na.


----------



## Steven Seagull (7 May 2022)

Créate un buen entornito y deja de llorar.


----------



## Impresionante (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he percatado de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.
> 
> ...



Show me the money


----------



## Steven Seagull (7 May 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Conozco un par de 26-27 que son un 7-8, que se follaron y salieron ambas con refugiados sirios siendo trabajadoras del centro. Es decir, tíos equiparables a vagabundos, sin NADA



Entornito y posición.

Tarik y Moha son los más molones del grupo de refujetas y por eso pillan cacho con las trabajadoras. Si se cruzan con ellos por la calle ni los miran, pero siendo parte relevante de su entorno la historia cambia.


----------



## Steven Seagull (7 May 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Te lo han dicho ya. Te hablo por experiencia tambien. Hasta los veitimuchos te van a ignorar. Sólo les interesa los "malotes mojabragas".
> Si eres un buen chaval, estudiante o currante que no destaca físicamente, eres invisible escepto para los orcos.
> 
> Ahora.... cuando estés por los más o menos 35 TEN CUIDADO. Las mismas que te ignoraron con 25, te van a perseguir.
> ...



Pringado y resentido. No te vas a comer un colín.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (7 May 2022)

Me está dando repugnancia leer algunos comentarios. No me extraña que este país se haya convertido en un basvrero con infraseres como vosotros.


----------



## JesZgz (7 May 2022)

seguramente los que ligan tambien tengan mas dinero que tu, por que tendrán mas iniciativa para aprovechar las oportunidades. Así que tu plan no tiene muchas garantías tampoco.


----------



## Arthur69 (7 May 2022)

Ánimo.
En cuanto estes posicionado y lo des a saber, les encantarás.
Y si no tienes suerte profesional, siempre te quedarán las de goma. La diferenvia es poca y, además, no dan la murga.


----------



## Napalm (7 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Pringado y resentido. No te vas a comer un colín.



Machote, yo ya hice eso. No tengo que demostrar nada.
Sólo aconsejo al OP con lo que yo he vivido.


----------



## Kenthomi (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he percatado de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.
> 
> ...



Bahhh yo tampoco lo soy jajajaja


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (7 May 2022)

Vete de putas.


----------



## Vaross (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> En diez años hablamos campeón.



No tendrás nada y serás feliz


----------



## yavantres (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Toda la vida creyendo en la familia tradicional, queriendo tener mi mujer y mis hijos y ahora me doy cuenta de que jamás podré tenerlos.



No suelo escribir mucho en el floro, pero veo que eres joven y te daré un consejo a ti y a quien esté en tu situación.

Observa la naturaleza. Qué hacen los animales, por ejemplo los ñus, cuando se secan los pastos y no hay comida? se quedan ahí lloriqueando porque no tienen nada que comer o se juegan la vida cruzando ríos llenos de cocodrilos, para llegar a pastos más verdes?

Si lo que realmente deseas en esta vida es formar tu familia (algo muy recomendable), puedes hacerlo, pero no en esta España podrida, sino en otros países.

Yo recomiendo alguno del sudeste asiático, tipo Tailandia, que mantiene su esencia asiática, pero que también está bastante occidentalizado, aunque como todo en la vida, tendrá sus cosas buenas y sus cosas malas.


Algunas cosas MALAS:
- Tendrás que hablar en inglés chapucero 24h (Con el tiempo se mejorará, pero es cansado)
- Hasta que aprendas su idioma, dependerás de tu churri casi al 100% para todas tus gestiones. (Aunque ella las hará encantada)
- Vas a pasar calor, mucho calor. (Tocará tirar de aires acondicionados, ventiladores, piscinas y de vez en cuando playas paradisíacas)
- Te van a comer los mosquitos (Por lo menos al principio, luego os haréis amigos)
- Tendrás hijos mestizos (Allí están de moda y todas querrán follárselos cuando crezcan. Muchos actores famosos son mestizos)
- Papeleo y tiempo perdido en visados (Hasta que te estabilices)
- Echarás de menos tu país, tus costumbres, tu comida, tu familia, amigos y el hablar en tu idioma. (Se soluciona con skype/whatsapp y de vez en cuando billete de avión a España)
- Vas a pagar muchas fantas. (Es lo normal y lo esperado, pero a cambio cocinarán para ti y te limpiarán la casa y el sable)



Algunas cosas BUENAS:
- Tu dinero se multiplicará casi x2 y serás el rey del mambo. (*Es absolutamente vital e imprescindible teletrabajar y generar ingresos desde el primer mundo*)
- Cuando tengas 40, 50 ó 60 años, seguirás teniendo acceso a mujeres atractivas y 10, 15 o incluso 20 años más jóvenes que tú. (Y se la "sudará" si te quedaste calvo o si engordas)
- La mujer que encuentres (fuera de los bares, la noche y los tatuajes) será muy fiel, te respetará y se esforzará por el bienestar de los niños y por hacerte feliz. (Paz mental)
- Se encargará de las tareas de la casa y no te echará en cara gilipolleces tipo “Cari, hoy te toca a ti sacar la basura y fregar los platos”. (Lo hará ella, aunque también esté trabajando y llegue a casa agotada)
- Sentirás la estabilidad de un hogar. (Eso es muy bueno para el coco)
- Allí no entienden de feminismos, machismos, ni violencias de género. (Que yo sepa, no existen esas leyes, así que 0 discusiones sobre el tema)
- Si por algún motivo la cosa se torciese y se pusiese chunga, coges un avión y te piras del país. (Nadie podrá reclamarte pensiones, ni paguitas, ni historias)
- La medicina privada y la atención es cojonuda. Mucho mejor que en España y las enfermeras están “to” buenas. (Imprescindible tener un buen seguro médico)
- Disfrutarás de 2 horas de masaje semanal, por apenas 11 € (No incluirá final feliz, pero sí un té y una sonrisa)
- La comida es buena y el picante cojonudo. Engancha mucho. Al principio te irás por la patilla, pero luego no podrás vivir sin él.


De todas formas es más fácil decirlo que hacerlo. Es un tema que acojona a cualquiera sin experiencia, pero ves paso a paso. Puedes empezar por ir chateando/conociendo a alguien desde esta web www.thaifriendly.com. Paga la suscripción, que no es mucho y chatea con algunas chicas para ir viendo como va el tema. Cuando encuentres una que te guste y llevéis un tiempo charlando, te vas 1 mes verla y ya me darás las gracias


----------



## ArmiArma (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> quizá cuando tenga dinero y los que ahora follan sean unos putos yonkis drogadictos alguna me ve carapadre y quiere vivir de mí, pero yo tengo claro que no pienso mantener a aprovechadas.



Vas mal. La historia nos ha dejado claro que si eres rico o poderoso, lo suyo es que eso te parezca irrelevante.
Quién sabe si incluso no serán esos pensamientos plebeyos los que nos impiden en un sentido más amplio tener las actitudes y aptitudes para ser ricos.


----------



## ArmiArma (7 May 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> A las tias se la suda el cuerpo y la belleza, lo que las moja las bragas es la pasta. Inventate que tienes pasta, la engrumas como a una perraka y te largas.



No sé si tanto la pasta, como el liderazgo, que en muchos ámbitos no siempre va asociado


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 May 2022)

En España las mujeres son muy especiales, por no decir subnormales, prueba en otro lugar.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (7 May 2022)

Olvidas la parte en la que sólo consideras mujeres a tipas que se parezcan físicamente a Amber Heard y que el resto de las mujeres, o sea, el 99%, no las ves como tales.

En resumen: enésimo hilo de incel maricón buscando excusas para no salir del armario. No te gustan las mujeres, por eso pones excusas a todas las que se te acercan. Asúmelo.

Nunca falla. Al ignore.


----------



## medion_no (7 May 2022)

Te daré un consejo de hombre: putas Harry putes.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (7 May 2022)

Se un padre para ellas.



Spoiler: Secreto



No, no vas a follar una mierda.
Pero tendrás a una mujer que te quiere, que te adora y hará todo lo posible para que solo estés para ella.


----------



## medion_no (7 May 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Se un padre para ellas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no es vida, que las aguante su puta madre.


----------



## Hastael2020nada (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Evidentemente, soy <25, creo que el post lo dejaba claro.



Pues es triste q tan joven tengas esa mentalidad tan negativa. Si estas en tu mejor momento y tus colegas supongo q son del monton pero tienen mas exito, que hacen ellos q no hagas tu?


----------



## Abrojo (7 May 2022)

Acéptalo y prepara tu vida a la espera de que la Muerte te acoja en su regazo


_Jamás vi a una criatura salvaje
sentir lástima por si misma.
Un pájaro pequeño caerá muerto por congelación de una rama
sin jamás haber sentido lástima por si mismo._

D. H. Lawrence


----------



## Новая правда (7 May 2022)

El panorama folletil es desolador:

- Por un lado, tienes al lumpen mazándose día y noche y entrando a todo bicho viviente de forma ininterrumpida.
- Por otro lado, tienes a rentistas y a niños de papá que pueden ofrecer experiencias pagafantiles (viajes, fiestas en barcos, vacaciones en no sé dónde)
- En el anterior, se pueden incluir a instructores de cosas variopintas (buceo, submarinismo, paracaidismo, escalada)
- Tienes a muchas profesiones pagaservicios (tatuadores, anilladores, cirujanos, etc.)
- También tienes a peña de profesiones atractivas (policías, bomberos, pilotos, deportistas, profesores de salsa, etc.)
- Por último tienes a muchos camellos y a mucha drogadicta

Luego también están los que no se ubican en ninguno de los grupos anteriores y por desesperación hacen cualquier cosa para meterla en caliente, por lo que ayudan a inflar más la burbuja


Yo he tenido algo de suerte en la lotería genética y, gracias a ello, me cae algo de vez en cuando, pero luego analizo el tiempo invertido, analizo lo que yo ofrezco y lo que recibo y te das cuenta de que es un timo. 

No creo que haya ninguna solución, nuestra libido por naturaleza es mucho más elevada y ellas sacan provecho de ello sin que les suponga ningún tipo de dilema ético. Mazarte o intentar ganar atractivo tan sólo contribuye a inflar la burbuja. Pasar de ellas tan sólo da alas a que tus competidores se pongan todavía más las botas. Las putas tampoco son la solución porque además de constatar el hecho de que ellas valen más que tú, entras en una dinámica muy difícil de salir. Te puedes ir a otros países más pobres e individualmente sacar beneficio de tu posición privilegiada, pero el problema se lo pasarás a otro. 

La única solución medianamente factible que veo es que a medio plazo (5-15 años) la burbuja estalle y las tías empiecen a ver la realidad con sus propios ojos. Si un cracko sin la ESO se está follando a modelos y su hermano más agraciado y con algo más de estudios se está comiendo los mocos, es porque algo en la ecuación falla.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 May 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Se un padre para ellas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huele como su padre y trátalas como su padre.


----------



## Hastael2020nada (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> No voy a cambiar de colegas por perseguir pelandruskas. En el grupo hay más nuncafollistas, es algo excesivamente extendido.
> 
> Las mujeres no entienden lo duro que es vivir siendo invisible.



Si todas las mujeres son para ti "pelandruskas" y demás adjetivos q se dicen es este foro, no sería mejor q consideraras cambiar de lado? Si los hombres son seres de luz y tal.


----------



## nelsoncito (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he percatado de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.
> 
> ...



Tú también serás carapadreado, amigo.


----------



## keler (7 May 2022)

Si eres un mono que es incapaz de mantener a ralla tus impulsos sexuales, es tu jodido problema, pero no me vengas aquí a justificar tu manera mandril de pensar. Venga ahora vete al prado a cagar.


----------



## medion_no (7 May 2022)

Algunos por meterla en coño hacen lo que sea. Es bastante triste. Las mujeres ya no cuidan de sus hogares, ni pollas en vinagre son practicamente bultos con ojos que no saben ni como freir un huevo y solo reportan gastos a fin de mes. ¿De verdad os merece la pena?.


----------



## keler (7 May 2022)

Aún tengo a la puta de tu madre para tal efecto.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (7 May 2022)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Ya hay que ser subnormal para ir al gimnasio e intentar ligar, que pena dais los niños de ahora... vais a perder vuestro tiempo para intentar gustar a una fulana...menos mal que yo no soy de vuestra época...la cantidad de fracasados en los gimnasios con caras de subnormales son proporcionalmente iguales al número de fulanas exigentes que no valen un duro...



Que cojones tendrá que ver hacerse un hombre y verte bien... Con "ligarse a una fulana".. 

La gracia es tener hábitos buenos, entre otras.

Pero oye, tu sigue en la play y los doritos que vas fibrao...


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 May 2022)

keler dijo:


> Aún tengo a la puta de tu madre para tal efecto.



Pues lo siento mucho pero las guarras se pirran por los borregos, y si son negros o moros más todavía.


----------



## Nico (7 May 2022)

Cuenta del 2018 con "30" mensajes  Tema "polémico" para abrir el debate... *agencia de CMs activando cuentas fantasmas para incrementar el tráfico*, se ve que Calopez vuelve a tener dinero para promover y mover el foro.


----------



## Ratona001 (7 May 2022)

No eres calvo. Así que por ahora bien. 

La calvicie sí que es jodida de asimilar tú 

La fealdad es congénita. Deberías estar ya acostumbrado a tu jeta.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Cuenta del 2018 con "30" mensajes  Tema "polémico" para abrir el debate... *agencia de CMs activando cuentas fantasmas para incrementar el tráfico*, se ve que Calopez vuelve a tener dinero para promover y mover el foro.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050622



Eh ya...


----------



## I. de A. (7 May 2022)

Eudoxo dijo:


> Cualquier hombre con un millón de dolares es exactamente igual que Brad Pitt.



Y es mucho más que un Brad Pitt pobretón.

Mejor que te quieran por tu dinero que por tu cara bonita. La belleza _débilmente blanquea, se enturbia y desaparece._ La riqueza tiende a crecer hasta que desapareces tú.

_Un asno cargado de oro sube ligero por una montaña._


----------



## Polo_00 (7 May 2022)

Yog-Sothoth dijo:


> Que cojones tendrá que ver hacerse un hombre y verte bien... Con "ligarse a una fulana"..
> 
> La gracia es tener hábitos buenos, entre otras.
> 
> Pero oye, tu sigue en la play y los doritos que vas fibrao...



La play es de tu época subnormal, yo no tenía ni internet ni menos iba al gimnasio a hacer el memo, a ver si es verdad que hay más maricones de los que parece...


----------



## SPQR (7 May 2022)

El titulo está mal. Puede que seas poco atractivo para la mayoria de las mujeres, pero siempre habrá alguna a la que le gustes. Solamente tienes que detectar ese nicho.

Para cualquier roto hay un descosido.


----------



## atasco (7 May 2022)

TEN ANIMO Y NO DECAIGAS


----------



## lascanteras723 (7 May 2022)

Intenta ser tu mejor versión y busca alguna que te quiera de verdad.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he percatado de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.
> 
> ...



No te de pierdhez de mucho, el 95% son coñocalbas.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 May 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Ser muy directo con las mujeres? Que significa ser muy directo para ti?
> 
> Si unos amigos te presentaran a una mujer y te resultara atractiva que harías?



Yo, lo primero que de ajo, hez de prejuntarlhez si son felpudosas o coñocalbas.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (7 May 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Conozco un par de 26-27 que son un 7-8, que se follaron y salieron ambas con refugiados sirios siendo trabajadoras del centro. Es decir, tíos equiparables a vagabundos, sin NADA



Se llama entornito y cojones, mil veces se ha explicado en este foro, mil veces más determinante que cualquier rasgo físico o incluso el dinero y esto que comenta este forero es otro ejemplo más de ello.
Eso también explica porqué los amigos del carapolla del OP tienen algo de éxito al menos y él no; porque en primer lugar no tendrán la palabra desesperado grabada a fuego, en segundo lugar porque a ellos de la sudará seguramente tirar ficha a 10 porque saben que por estadística y cojones acabará cayendo una que les interese y en tercer lugar tendrán una mejor red de contactos que el OP.


----------



## Magnum Ho (7 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Cuenta del 2018 con "30" mensajes  Tema "polémico" para abrir el debate... *agencia de CMs activando cuentas fantasmas para incrementar el tráfico*, se ve que Calopez vuelve a tener dinero para promover y mover el foro.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050622



Menudo friki eres, tío. Leo Burbuja todos los días.


----------



## Timekiller (7 May 2022)

Maestro Panda dijo:


> Esta escena te retrata



Esta película es muy buena. La recomiendo.


----------



## SrPurpuron (7 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Estaba preparándome un poco para salir de fiesta con mis colegas y mientras me afeitaba y demás me he *percutido* de que no soy atractivo para ninguna mujer, por muy bien que yo me vea frente al espejo, por mucho que sienta que estoy en mi mejor momento físicamente hablando... Nada va a cambiar en ese aspecto, ninguna mejora, igual que siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha entrado un bajón del copón, más cuando siempre que salgo con mis amigos los mismos subnormales de siempre (no sé cómo lo hacen) atraen a las mujeres y sin ellos hacer nada siempre alguna les entra. Y claro, yo lo veo y aparentemente no pasa nada, pero por dentro es como si un puñal estuviera clavándose en ti cada vez que pasa algo así.
> 
> ...




Fixed


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2022)

Su tienes un careto pongamos como el de Paquirrín es prácticamente imposible que alguna mujer te mire con deseo,esto es así y hay que asumirlo.Quizas con gimnasio,dinero,vistiendo bien bla bla...quizás alguna se acerque o te vea como pareja en un momento dado ,pero genuino deseo no...

Una personalidad arrolladora,sin miedo a nada,con energía para dar y tomar puede suplir lo anterior,pero es que eso es hasta más difícil que ser guapo...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (8 May 2022)

En absoluto aunque parezca lo contrario.
Hay dos formas de hacer eso:

1: De forma que te la sude al máximo y siempre con tías que cumplan unos requisitos físicos que te atraigan, que sea rápido, sin pagafanteos ridículos y sin que te importe nadie nada ni te importe que piense alguien que has sido grosero o x.

2: A la desesperada, con cualquiera que te haga casito, pagafanteando ridículamente o con conversaciones de mierda y perdiendo el tiempo innecesariamente con cada una. Sintiéndote máximamente humillado si te rechazan y no teniendo en cuenta que no se pierde absolutamente nada por probarlo para ver si cuela.


----------



## Coherente (8 May 2022)

Desde 2018 aquí leyendo las soluciones y viendo decenas de vídeos con las soluciones demostradas cientos de veces. Y 27 subnormales le zankean.

Tu problema es ser retrasado mental profundo, pero mil veces más de lo que imaginarías ser en el peor de los casos.

Y como lo eres, no puedes entenderlo. Encima entras a un foro de subnormales y ya la cagaste del todo.

Tu gran solución sería plantearte EN SERIO la posibilidad de que cientos de ideas que hay en tu cabeza sean MÁXIMAMENTE FALSAS pero no lo sepas. Y luego buscar las acertadas. Directamente es que ni siquiera tienes un criterio para definir qué es acertado o no. Te mueves por lo que diga la mayoría, como todos los cretinos.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (8 May 2022)

Si tus resultados han sido buenos lo has hecho bien, sino no.
Al final eso y no hacer el pagafantas, especialmente en fiestas, es lo que vale.


----------



## Coherente (8 May 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Menudo friki eres, tío. Leo Burbuja todos los días.



OH MY LOL.

Cuatro años en un taller de coches y no sabe qué un coche tiene tres pedales. Tampoco sabe qué es un freno de mano. Y se cree que el volante es para acelerar cuando lo giras.


----------



## Rotto2 (8 May 2022)

Los fetos son los que se casan primero y tienen hijos primero.

A partir de que tengas a ojos de las mujeres dinero irá a por ti una fetaza cabrona a la que no podrás rechazar.

Si tampoco tienes nada de dinero ni un trabajo con algo de nivel entonces te esperan 60 años de soledad que cada vez será peor hasta que Internet sea tu vida entera y acabes loco perdido y te suicides o te mate un pancho moronegro de tu barrio marginal espantoso.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (8 May 2022)

Polo_00 dijo:


> La play es de tu época subnormal, yo no tenía ni internet ni menos iba al gimnasio a hacer el memo, a ver si es verdad que hay más maricones de los que parece...



El iluminado cantinflas viene a dar clases de un mundo que ni conoce...
Jubílate y tira pa la valla de la obra, que como hombre tu ya no compites ni combates.


----------



## Polo_00 (8 May 2022)

Yog-Sothoth dijo:


> El iluminado cantinflas viene a dar clases de un mundo que ni conoce...
> Jubílate y tira pa la valla de la obra, que como hombre tu ya no compites ni combates.



Si por los doritos y la play no cuela, ahora tiras hacia la jubilación, eres un mediocre, como todos los que os humillais con tal de conseguir oler un coño. Asume lo maricon
Te rebajas lo que haga falta para oler un saco de semen andante. Y en lo último que has dicho si que te doy la razón, yo no compito, y menos por un deposito de semen como haces tú.


----------



## Th89 (8 May 2022)

Yog-Sothoth dijo:


> Entrenamiento, dieta de corte, y a bajar del 15% de grasa.
> 
> Deja los doritos y la play.



El mejor consejo de largo.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (8 May 2022)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Si por los doritos y la play no cuela, ahora tiras hacia la jubilación, eres un mediocre, como todos los que os humillais con tal de conseguir oler un coño. Asume lo maricon
> Te rebajas lo que haga falta para oler un saco de semen andante. Y en lo último que has dicho si que te doy la razón, yo no compito, y menos por un deposito de semen como haces tú.



Jaja ya te gustaría que fuera yo un mediocre, chupatintas, levanta el culo de la silla animal, que no vales una mierda.
Ven que te espabilo rápido gordaco, vas a ver quién es el mediocre, que no sabes ni escribir.

Te vas a quedar sin jubilación y te vas a ver en la mierda que eres por subnormal, tranquilo que ya te llegará la hora en cuanto intevengan el país, imbécil, tus propiedades se las va a mamar China y tu como tu familia a poner el culo JAJAJAJA


----------



## Polo_00 (8 May 2022)

Yog-Sothoth dijo:


> Jaja ya te gustaría que fuera yo un mediocre, chupatintas, levanta el culo de la silla animal, que no vales una mierda.
> Ven que te espabilo rápido gordaco, vas a ver quién es el mediocre, que no sabes ni escribir.
> 
> Te vas a quedar sin jubilación y te vas a ver en la mierda que eres por subnormal, tranquilo que ya te llegará la hora en cuanto intevengan el país, imbécil, tus propiedades se las va a mamar China y tu como tu familia a poner el culo JAJAJAJA



Sigue llorando "croasant " de palo, has hecho muchas abdominales hoy para ver si pillas cacho con purita, la que se folló primero a tu padre y a tus amiguitos de gimnasio hortera?  

Tú a mi me comes los cojones por debajo del culo "croasant " humillado.


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 May 2022)

¿Y qué quieren, dinero? A mi el 9 de no sé qué me la pela. Podríamos haber hablado alemán, pero hemos tenido al zote de Antonio, la Rata y su burdel de putillas gracias al Comunismo.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (9 May 2022)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Sigue llorando "croasant " de palo, has hecho muchas abdominales hoy para ver si pillas cacho con purita, la que se folló primero a tu padre y a tus amiguitos de gimnasio hortera?
> 
> Tú a mi me comes los cojones por debajo del culo "croasant " humillado.



Te duele ver que siempre serás un cubo de mierda eeh? 
No me caben tantas en las manos animal de bellota... Es la diferencia que tú nunca tendrás, el deseo auténtico de una mujer por darte caza, pagandote las cosas.. jaja.. tu pagales que luego ellas me pagan


----------



## Supremacía (17 Oct 2022)

Maestro Panda dijo:


> Esta escena te retrata



Ya me veo teniendo esta misma conversación con mi mamá dentro de algunos años, pues, por más que lo pienso, no encuentro nada en mí que pueda resultarle atractivo a una mujer. La única diferencia que tengo con el de la película es que yo ni siquiera lo intento.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Oct 2022)

Eres libre y todavía te quejas. No sabes la suerte que tienes


----------



## skan (18 Oct 2022)

Siempre tienes viejas, gordas y otros maromos


----------



## La biografia (18 Oct 2022)

Si eres un hombre atractivo y de buen ver y todo lo demás o simplemente un hombre normal y que tiene posibilidades y no atraes o lo que sea a esas mujeres es porque el mundo está lleno de travelos.


Quizás podría ser eso, que ya hay muchas mujeres trans por todas partes ... Que rechazan a hombres heteros...


----------

